# king ranch nilgai and coyote SABOed



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

story coming in the near future


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

That is awesome !!! Also a stud of a Blue Bull !!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Sharkhunter said:


> That is awesome !!! Also a stud of a Blue Bull !!


thanks man, i never did put a tape on him, but i didn't really care, he was a fabulous trophy with a bow!


----------



## JustCuz (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## hunterbabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice señor


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

TildenHunter said:


> Very nice señor


gracias sir. looking forward to the coming wkend. hopefully something new to post on


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

My Brother, Claybourne, told me yalls hunt was incredible!!! Awesome Shot!!!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Man, that was a terrific shot on the Nilgai! Congrats! Always great taking out a deer killer but it's pretty special with a bow. Awesome hunt! I may be doing a Nilgai hunt down there this summer with Drury Outdoors. Watching your hunt got me PUMPED!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Wet_Willie said:


> My Brother, Claybourne, told me yalls hunt was incredible!!! Awesome Shot!!!


yes it was, headed to a 3-D shoot with him this wkend, i hope he has been practising so he can carry out team!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

BrushyHillGuide said:


> Man, that was a terrific shot on the Nilgai! Congrats! Always great taking out a deer killer but it's pretty special with a bow. Awesome hunt! I may be doing a Nilgai hunt down there this summer with Drury Outdoors. Watching your hunt got me PUMPED!


its a blast, the drought is pretty severe, hunting water is very productive!


----------

